
Grafana Labs launches new Grafana.com site - torkelo
https://grafana.com/blog/2017/03/13/we-are-now-grafana-labs/
======
torkelo
Today is a momentous day for the Grafana project and for raintank, the company
behind Grafana. We’re rebranding as Grafana Labs, and announcing something
we’ve been working on for the better part of a year: GrafanaCloud. We are also
merging our website sites into [https://grafana.com](https://grafana.com) We
are also launching a community site for everything metrics & monitoring
related on [https://community.grafana.com](https://community.grafana.com)

~~~
crudbug
Great work. All the best !

